

Introducing visual search - sigquit

We've just launched a pretty cool and innovative feature at Labels.io called visual search. To get a better grasp of how it works have a look at http://labels.io/mediademo and click on the tags. Since we've really just launched it, it's probably not entirely bug free - if you run into any weird behavior I'd appreciate if you could reply here and let me know. Otherwise all comments are welcome!<p>Octavian
======
sigquit
Thanks - we've called it visual search because it basically allows you to go
cherry picking by selecting skills or other attributes you're interested in
(e.g. active job seeker) from profiles or search results.

Say you're looking for an Ajax developer - you'd start by looking for "ajax"
only, then keep clicking on tags until you've found the perfect match - a bit
similar to browsing a supermarket's shelves and adding stuff to your basket
(that's where the term "visual search" originates from :)

About the link - I'm not sure I can make it clickable...

------
user9756
Really nice. I think it will be very practical with touch screen devices.

I'm not sure "visual search" is an appropriate term though, I was expecting
"image search" or something. This seems more like "tag-label-in-search-box
search". (perhaps just me)

(btw, make the <http://labels.io/mediademo> clickable?)

